# The Passion -Recut or Uncut?



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I just saw a spot on tv advertising the coming release of _"The Passion-Recut"_. [Not Yet Rated]

Hmmm...?


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

Nick said:


> I just saw a spot on tv advertising the coming release of _"The Passion-Recut"_. [Not Yet Rated]
> 
> Hmmm...?


Probably making it resemble some other "truth" as interpreted by yet another faction of the christian religion. To fit all the different christian views, there'll probably need to be several hundred "recuts".


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

The new version has some of the violence edited out so that its more appropriate for younger children to watch.


----------



## cclement (Mar 22, 2004)

Danny R said:


> The new version has some of the violence edited out so that its more appropriate for younger children to watch.


Yep, on the website there was a video of Mel explaining the "recut" version. He explained that it is about 6 minutes shorter.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

I have the original. I might consider getting the cut version to show depending upon the age of the group that is going to see it.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The website: www.thepassionrecut.com/

One man being interviewed on CNN about the six minutes of cuts said he can now take his grandmother to see the film. :grin:

* * *​


HappyGoLucky said:


> Probably making it resemble some other "truth" as interpreted by yet another faction of the christian religion. To fit all the different christian views, there'll probably need to be several hundred "recuts".


That's funny! :thats: !rolling

*The Passion Recut v2.13* (Suitable for _Jehova's Witnesses_)

* * *​
Personal to Happy:

I'm interested in the reasons why you feel compelled to _repeatedly_ discount religion and belittle the chosen faith(s) of others. By now, most of the regular readers here are aware you are an atheist, and although I disagree with your position (not belief), I respect and defend your right to think the way you do. However, your constant anti-religion rhetoric is well past being tiresome and predictable. Being the creative person you are, how about posting something refreshingly new and, perhaps, even of particular interest to the rest of us for a change?  Having said that, your post above _was_ funny.

I hope things are going well for you. :feelbette


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

next-"the passion recircumcised"


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

Nick said:


> Personal to Happy:
> 
> I'm interested in the reasons why you feel compelled to _repeatedly_ discount religion and belittle the chosen faith(s) of others. By now, most of the regular readers here are aware you are an atheist, and although I disagree with your position (not belief), I respect and defend your right to think the way you do. However, your constant anti-religion rhetoric is well past being tiresome and predictable. Being the creative person you are, how about posting something refreshingly new and, perhaps, even of particular interest to the rest of us for a change?  Having said that, your post above _was_ funny.


How about the "faithful" coming up with something new and refreshing and not tiresome and predictable? :sure: They've been singing the same hackneyed song for far too long already. Granted, the zealous hypcrisy of some of the more vocal "faithful" can be quite amusing at times, though.

It is quite interesting how on this forum the one who points out the peccadillos of the "ruling class" here is the one who gets chastised instead of those committing the offenses. No good deed goes unpunished, perhaps.


----------



## satellite_king2002 (Mar 16, 2005)

yeah I read that it will have a few extended scenes(mostly the brutality) - not additional scenes


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

jrjcd said:


> next-"the passion recircumcised"


Next, _The Passion Uncircumcised"_.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

I haven't compared the two, but i also understand gibson used alternate shots in some scenes(same scene, but maybe from a distance as opposed to up-close and personal), but the "new" film IS six minutes shorter(i suspect you won't even catch the pharassees(sic)muttering about taking the responsibility of Jesus's crucifiction on their heads and the heads of their children even without subtitles), which could make it a less powerful film...


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

it is my hope(probably wasted) that since this movie has made an ultra gazzilion dollars that maybe, maybe, maybe gibson will film Part One, thereby throwing a fair amount of CONTEXT to the present film(Hey boys and girls-THIS is the reason that Jesus went thru all this suffering)....one can only hope....


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

jrjcd said:


> it is my hope(probably wasted) that since this movie has made an ultra gazzilion dollars that maybe, maybe, maybe gibson will film Part One, thereby throwing a fair amount of CONTEXT to the present film(Hey boys and girls-THIS is the reason that Jesus went thru all this suffering)....one can only hope....


I agree with you on that. The Passion is long on suffering and short on message.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

Bogy said:


> I agree with you on that. The Passion is long on suffering and short on message.


I agree. I simply did not see the reason for all the praise the movie received. It was simply "Halloween" with a halo. Some people seem to thrive on the suffering, the blood, the gore involved in Jesus' death instead of the admirable qualities he exhibited during his life. I find that dichotomy very telling on the type of person they are.


----------



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

Bogy said:


> I agree with you on that. The Passion is long on suffering and short on message.


However, the suffering and crucifixion is also part of the message. A very important part.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

But without the message, the suffering and crucifixion is meaningless. You need all of it. That is why today for Palm Sunday my sermon was entitled "Two Parades". Two many people come to church on Sunday and hear a sermon about the triumphal entry to Jerusalem, and the next time they come next Sunday we will be celebrating Jesus triumphal victory over death. If you miss everything that happens during this week, the triumph does not have the same impact or meaning. In the same way, if you only go to a Good Friday Service, focusing on the suffering and death, and miss the three years of ministry leading up to that point, and don't come back on Easter, but leave Jesus in the grave, you have also missed a lot.

The crucifixion is an important part of Jesus mission, but if that is the only part you have been exposed to, you have missed the explanation of Jesus message and mission. You will have a limited understanding of those last few hours of Jesus life.


----------



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

But the hope would be that people who don't even go to church on Easter, might be exposed to part of Jesus' message. If the nonbeliever asks the questions, "Why did Jesus have to suffer as He did?" or "Why is the Passion of the Christ important to Christians?", it immediately opens a dialog through which the life and death of Jesus can be shared. I agree that the movie doesn't put forth the entire message of Jesus, but a little bit can go a long way.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

The question remains, is this the right "little bit" to attract people? Does it emphasize what needs to be communicated for the dialogue to open?

According to Mel Gibson's theology this is the most important part of the story. But I'm not an ultra conservative Catholic, and neither are most other Christians.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Mel Gibson has said from the start that "The Passion" was not meant to follow the entire story of Jesus. It was meant to tell the story of the Passion. That's it! He even said in an interview once that if you want the whole story, read the bible.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Chris, as I said, for Mel Gibson the suffering IS the most important thing. The whole tradition of Passion Plays was a Catholic movement. Many Protestants have also benefited from viewing them, but most Protestants do not observe the stations of the cross, some of which are of non-Biblical origin, and the movie so carefully depicted. The emphasis is different. Which is why we aren't all one big happy church. :grin:


----------

